# 2 shetlands stiff legs



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

both my shetlands have very stiff legs, they are 18 years old.
farrier hoof trims every 8 weeks and says no signs of laminitis.
vet has been out today.....not very helpful as said could be lamimitis and gave me bute, shouldnt they also have acp's with laminitis.
so basically im ££££'s down and i dont even have a definite answer as to what the problem is. any advise would be welcome. should i call another vet for a second opinion?


----------



## AlexArt (Apr 25, 2010)

They could have a mild bout of lami which is making them stiff, a dose of bute should do the trick - mild bouts are pretty hard to be definite about as often there are few actual signs other than stiffness and odd often choppy short strides. If they are still stiff after you finish the bute, or even after a few days on it as you should see and improvement pretty quickly, get the vet out again. But because you have 2 with it at the same time odds are its because of the grass having a flush or because we have had a bit of frost lately which can also trigger it, plus being shetlands and more than likely a bit on the porky side, especially after the summer we've had and the rich grass, it doesn't take much to tip them over into a bout - mine have been a nightmare to fight the flab this year so I hate to think what it's like for shettie owners!! 
Have you changed their diet/pasture lately? - what are you feeding them?
ACP isn't always given with mild lami so I would try the bute first and see how it goes, if they get worse then you'll need to stable them on a deep bed, soaked to hell hay etc etc as you would normally for lami and then give ACP with bute - your vet will advise you.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

thankyou. they are both on bute and ive now stabled them, yes they are quite on the podgy side from the summer.
feeding laminitis food now so hope they improve in a few days.
i was just worried as i thought acp's was always given but thankyou for informing me its not routine and to keep with the bute.


----------



## AlexArt (Apr 25, 2010)

I'm sure they'll be fine after a few days rest, do they need feed? If they are on the porky side all they need is vitamins - a lick type will do, mine get a salt lick with vitamins in it, and soaked hay, horses only need hard feed if old/sick and can't keep weight on/growing/in foal or in hard work ie. 3 or more days hunting a week, they really don't need to be on hard feed otherwise the flab will never go by spring!!


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

thankyou, ive taken them off the hard feed, not like they are going to starve as they are alittle on the heavy side so will do them good to lose some weight.
the bute is working and they are back to walking around the stable now.


----------



## Leam1307 (Feb 12, 2010)

If they are lame then yes i would keep them in for a few days, if they are stiff id let them out as being in a stable they cant walk it off. with them both being 18years old id say its just old age arthiritis setting in. is it hind legs or front? My old mare started getting it when she was 13 and my new boy is 11 and can be abit stiff after being in his stable all night.

The bute will help but unfortunately it masks some of the problems as they feel and look fine, take them off the bute and they show up stiff again. If you are keeping them in then be sure to take them for a wee walk so they can stretch their legs and work off any stiffness. 

If they are actually trotting up lame then thats abit different im afraid and in that case id maybe get a 2nd opinion if your not happy with your vet. Is it a new vet? has he never seen these ponies before? Unfortunately with legs if there is nothing obvious causing the problem then it usually is just a diagnosis of bute and either field or box rest as its usually a bruise or pulled muscle etc and works itself off.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

thankyou for your advise.
we took them off the bute and the result was all four legs are very stiff.
i wasnt too sure with the new vet so asked another vet to assess them, this vet also said the same as you have said to keep them on strip grazing outside, so they are on bare ground and can walk around.
the vet is due out again thursday so we will see if we have to give bute again. many thanks for your help.


----------



## Leam1307 (Feb 12, 2010)

So sorry to hear there wasnt any improvement. is there any swelling to their legs etc? one thing to maybe try is to hose them with cold water and then to sponge on warm water (unless your posh enough to have one of these hot water horse showers, in which case im totally jealous!) do this for maybe a couple mins each leg and then dry off with some towels. I find this SOMETIMES helps but obviously without seeing them myself i cant say whether it would work, but it does no harm to try and doesnt cost anything apart from time and water. Is there any heat in certain parts of their legs, mainly around the joints etc.?

Horses are funny things sometimes, we have one on livery at the moment who looked like all 4 legs were bandaged up they had swollen that much and he could hardly stand, 2weeks later on box rest and antibiotics it looks like just an infection as he is back to normal tearing around the fields. And another who has a "mystery" lameness, owner thinks foot.. everyone else including vet thinks hocks... but dont you know the owner is always right  and apparently box rest means turning them out in the school for 30mins each morning and night to let him gallop about.. no wonder the poor thing is still lame 6 weeks on.

Hope all goes ok with the Vet and your wee ponios get better.. Oh and wheres the pics?? you should know from the cat sections you dont get away without posting some pics for us to drool over!!


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

yes i should know about photos as i moan enough on the cat section 
i will take some tomorrow.
we dont seem to have much improvement but vets again in the morning.
no swelling but just above the hoof is hot.
sadly im not the posh person with a horse shower but im happy to spend all day in the rain hosing the legs.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Thankyou for all the advise regarding my shetlands. Quick update they are both back to normal now and i have found the laminitis was caused by a neighbours children who was feeding them bags of apples.
I have spoken to them and told them they are welcome to stroke the shetlands and come with me to take them for a walk but please dont feed them as it makes them very poorly. Result is 2 children are happy stroking them, parents are greatful and shetlands are now happy aswell.


----------

